# Cleaning White Handle Bar Grips



## OLDTIMER

My Schwinn American is equipped with a set of white chubby grips. They are in fair condition exhibiting normal wear and not neccesarily in too bad of a condition. It is one of those things that "teeters" between replacement or just leaving them alone.
One concern surrounding white (and probably any light colored grip) is their accumulation of dirt and spots. In addition, normal age and exposure seems to discolor or "yellow" them. 
I am interested in knowing if anybody has had any experience with any chemical cleaning solvents or processes which remove dirt/grease/discoloring from these white grips. I am O.K. with some normal discoloring as it adds to the "patina" of an aged, original bike. 
I was thinking of Westly's Bleech-White tire cleaner which works great on removing road grease, dirt, etc. I know this is aimed at a vehicle tire more than a 
vinyl product like a handle bar grip.
Anybody out there use a successful cleaning product that will achieve this type of success???
Thanks,


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

OLDTIMER said:


> My Schwinn American is equipped with a set of white chubby grips. They are in fair condition exhibiting normal wear and not neccesarily in too bad of a condition. It is one of those things that "teeters" between replacement or just leaving them alone.
> One concern surrounding white (and probably any light colored grip) is their accumulation of dirt and spots. In addition, normal age and exposure seems to discolor or "yellow" them.
> I am interested in knowing if anybody has had any experience with any chemical cleaning solvents or processes which remove dirt/grease/discoloring from these white grips. I am O.K. with some normal discoloring as it adds to the "patina" of an aged, original bike.
> I was thinking of Westly's Bleech-White tire cleaner which works great on removing road grease, dirt, etc. I know this is aimed at a vehicle tire more than a
> vinyl product like a handle bar grip.
> Anybody out there use a successful cleaning product that will achieve this type of success???
> Thanks,




Use the Westly,s Bleech-White


----------



## Groundhog

Or Simple Green.. I was surprised when the maker of the whitewalls i have on my car told me to use that instead of the Bleche-White. He claimed the Westley's wasn't good for the rubber in the long run. Might be good to consider for grips that see a lot of skin oils etc. as well


----------



## chucksoldbikes

i use   a little bleack  and the pink dawn   dish washing  soap liquid
 does a great  job  some times i   brush with a  brissled  brush lihe thehave at   hospital  for  fingernails


----------



## rustystone2112

Clorox Cleanup and a  toothbrush


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I soak them in a 50/50  water Clorox bleach mix. Not an overnight process but it does work. Check out pics. They will start to go back after a while.  Second pic is after 2 weeks, third is after 4.


----------



## bikecrazy

They will never be bright white again. I get my best results with Bleech-white and a brass wire tire brush. Be careful with the brush or you will take too much off.


----------



## bairdco

I've used carb cleaner. Spray them down and wipe them while it's still wet. Softens 'em up, too.


----------



## Ross

I've had good results with Soft Scrub then soak in kitchen cleaner w/ bleach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev

Soaked mine in bleach for about 6 hours.


----------



## dave429

I've always used Simple Green, but bleach seems to do the trick. Simple Green never seemed to turn them that white.Thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## Stickley

I have had excellent results by first cleaning then with Simple green , then putting them in a glass jar filled with hydrogen peroxide and setting the jar in the sun which really speeds things along.


----------



## spoker

clean em good enough to get the hand oils out then spray them with vynl paint


----------



## Evans200

Bleech white, simple green and others listed here all work well. The hard part is KEEPING them white. Before you ride, make sure your hands are surgeon type clean, really clean. I found that out after I got tired of cleaning white grips after every ride.


----------



## bairdco

Just put them on a yellow bike and be done with it.


----------



## Intense One

bairdco said:


> Just put them on a yellow bike and be done with it.



Simply put, bairdco..........


----------



## hellshotrods

lacquer thinner


----------



## CrazyDave

I tried most everything....bleach from the pool store, as much of it as you can suspend in the water and let them soak for days or weeks.  Cant beat it.


----------



## SirMike1983

I like a little water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser pad. Bleach is too harsh, in my view.


----------



## CrazyDave

SirMike1983 said:


> I like a little water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser pad. Bleach is too harsh, in my view.



What negative effects have you received from using bleach? I have done over a half dozen pair with no ill results...


----------



## SirMike1983

Accelerated cracking and loss of flexibility with on-going exposure. They tend to dry out, crack, and lose flexibility gradually after exposure. It's sort of the opposite of methyl salicylate (over exposure causes the rubber to soften too much). If you're cleaning with bleach, limit the exposure and completely rinse it off without any kind of lengthy exposure.


----------



## CrazyDave

Huh, never experienced any of that, guess im one lucky guy!  Interesting though.  What kind of beach did you use?


----------



## SirMike1983

CrazyDave said:


> Huh, never experienced any of that, guess im one lucky guy!  Interesting though.  What kind of beach did you use?




I used diluted Clorox on a set of 1950s-era Schwinn grips. They were the "chubby" type, but developed crazing and mini-cracks, almost like when a rubber band dries out. They were not wrecked, but certainly the condition was worse than before the exposure. Perhaps they were latex-based rather than butyl-based. They cracked like when an old rubber band dries. If you've had luck, then you may be limiting the exposure enough, or the rubber is a type that is not as impacted by the bleach. I do know that latex-based rubber is more affected by many chemicals than butyl-based rubber is.


----------



## CrazyDave

very very interesting, thanks for your replies.   These were also 50's era schwinn grips...I have left em in for weeks....


----------



## GTs58

Has anyone used those bleach/chlorine tablets or other toilet tank additions for a sparkling terlet bowl? It doesn't take to long before your flapper, mounting screw seals and tank seals are shot from the chlorine. Ever wonder why your flapper is deformed and when you touch it to see why it's leaking your fingers turn black?


----------



## prairieschooner

I know this is an older discussion but please bear with me since I am new to this stuff.

Will any of these methods remove the black Schwinn lettering on the grips? I am starting off with simple solution of dish washing detergent for my white grips.


----------



## CrazyDave

prairieschooner said:


> I know this is an older discussion but please bear with me since I am new to this stuff.
> 
> Will any of these methods remove the black Schwinn lettering on the grips? I am starting off with simple solution of dish washing detergent for my white grips.



Only if your lucky, then someone might think its a cool bike! muwhahahhaha....sorry, useless I know...All the schween grips ive seen it has been molded into the grip...so not to my knowledge


----------



## prairieschooner

thanks Crazy
mine still look god so I didn't want to do something stupid.............................


----------

